# *End of the World Party*



## Bacon Boy (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello T̶e̶s̶t̶ ̶S̶u̶b̶j̶e̶c̶t̶s̶ TBT members! If you're receiving this message, that means that the world is ending in *ERHEM* days. To celebrate this, I believe we should hold a party as the world around us and everything we love is being destroyed! However, I cannot do this without help! This is where you come in! I say we form a committee. We don't have a lot of time people, only *ERHEM* days! The clock is tickin'!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 14, 2012)

We should have a game night or something, if we can.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 14, 2012)

I hope it's not like the last End of the World party I went to...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 14, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> I hope it's not like the last End of the World party I went to...



What happened?


----------



## Thunder (Dec 14, 2012)

Meteors crashed the party.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 14, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Meteors crashed the party.



What a tragedy. I bet everyone was feeling pretty burned up after that.



Spoiler



oh ho ho ho ho


----------



## Brad (Dec 14, 2012)

Tinychat?


----------



## Elijo (Dec 14, 2012)

Let's party like mad!


----------



## Rover AC (Dec 14, 2012)

Great idea, I'll partake in this party.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 14, 2012)

See you in heaven! 


We should eat chocolate like hell! (BTW if your asking why its bucuz Im ADDICTED to chocolate.)


----------



## Trundle (Dec 14, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> See you in heaven! View attachment 2339
> 
> 
> We should eat chocolate like hell! (BTW if your asking why its bucuz Im ADDICTED to chocolate.)



k







123


----------



## Elijo (Dec 14, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> See you in heaven! View attachment 2339
> 
> 
> We should eat chocolate like hell! (BTW if your asking why its bucuz Im ADDICTED to chocolate.)


Already prepared. Nom nom nom... :3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm voting for a game night of sorts. Probably something along the lines of City Folk and stuff. Maybe a few tourneys. Like, i need a group of committed, mature members to help me with this. If you have Skype, add me.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd more than happily do a Tinychat and a game night. And eating chocolates sounds like a great thing to do as well.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 15, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> I'm voting for a game night of sorts. Probably something along the lines of City Folk and stuff. Maybe a few tourneys. Like, i need a group of committed, mature members to help me with this. If you have Skype, add me.



I'd prefer a games night aswell. Sounds awesome to me...


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 15, 2012)

UK People can't do game 'nights.'


----------



## froggy (Dec 15, 2012)

The worlds not going to end anyway


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 15, 2012)

froggy said:


> The worlds not going to end anyway


...that's kind of the point

And I don't see why we couldn't have a UK one as well.


----------



## Wewikk (Dec 15, 2012)

Im up for Tinychat if the world is going to go we all go togheter.


----------



## Sora (Dec 15, 2012)

sounds fun (only if there's chocolate)


----------



## Elijo (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh there's chocolate alright. *Passes some chocolate to Sora* Satisfied?


----------



## Sora (Dec 15, 2012)

what kind of chocolate? *tension builds*


----------



## Elijo (Dec 15, 2012)

Uhh... Milk chocolate?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 15, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Oh there's chocolate alright. *Passes some chocolate to Sora* Satisfied?



No. Wheres my chocolate?


----------



## Sora (Dec 15, 2012)

I WANTED WHITE CHOCOLATE!!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 15, 2012)

Sora said:


> I WANTED WHITE CHOCOLATE!!
> 
> View attachment 2343



THIS...IS... SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elijo (Dec 15, 2012)

Sora said:


> I WANTED WHITE CHOCOLATE!!
> 
> View attachment 2343


Fine heres some white chocolate. *places the white chocolate on your kitchen table*


----------



## Sora (Dec 16, 2012)

Ew gross I don't want kitchen table chocolate!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 16, 2012)

Sora said:


> Ew gross I don't want kitchen table chocolate!
> 
> View attachment 2347


 I can eat poo covered in chocolate if you tell me to.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 16, 2012)

*WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE !!!*(screams)


----------



## Sora (Dec 16, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> *WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE !!!*(screams)



CURSE YOU MAYANS!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2012)

So... no one wants to help?


----------



## Sora (Dec 16, 2012)

I mean I would but I have finals this week so I don't have time for it. Also my CF is broken and I have not decided if I want to replace it.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 16, 2012)

Sora said:


> CURSE YOU MAYANS!



Not CURSE YOU, F*UCK YOU MAYANS!!!!!!! Waaaaah Were gonna die! But theres so much to live for!!


----------



## Elijo (Dec 16, 2012)

No swearing Lookyhooky. Swearing is bad, cursing is better. Why do we have die on the 21st? There is so much I've haven't done yet.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 16, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> No swearing Lookyhooky. Swearing is bad, cursing is better. Why do we have die on the 21st? There is so much I've haven't done yet.



Yeah. Drink beer. HOLD THAT THOUGHT! I already drank beer 2 weeks ago!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2012)

For me, I'm just annoyed that I have to deal with my finals then have the world end at the end of the week >.>


----------



## Krael42 (Dec 17, 2012)

If the world is going to end, I say we delete all of our towns in our Animal Crossing games so their worlds can end too and so our characters can go out peacefully.

Or not, it's up to you guys. :V


----------



## Sora (Dec 17, 2012)

Krael42 said:


> If the world is going to end, I say we delete all of our towns in our Animal Crossing games so their worlds can end too and so our characters can go out peacefully.
> 
> Or not, it's up to you guys. :V



YES lol then we can pretend nothing happened and restart them


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 17, 2012)

Srry I'm late. My power went down.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 17, 2012)

Okay, I think I'm just going to ask a few people to see if they want to help. This thread is a mess. It can be closed, actually.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 18, 2012)

Ur not even a mod.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 18, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> Ur not even a mod.



It doesn't matter if you're a mod or not.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 18, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> It doesn't matter if you're a mod or not.



Then how do you close a thread?


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 18, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> Then how do you close a thread?



It's quite simple, you ask a mod to close a thread.


----------



## Rover AC (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey, we should have a 'Where's Waldo' competition. Those who can find him in the next 10 seconds gains a free entry into my 'Protection from the Apocalypse' bunker. 



Spoiler:  Ready?...



Go!


----------



## Sora (Dec 18, 2012)

Found him. Do I get the Kuma Cookie now?


----------

